# Trying to get into resort reviews



## Kay H (Aug 15, 2006)

with no success at 4:07 PM EDT.  Get page unavailable.  TUG problem or my computer problem?  TIA


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 15, 2006)

same problem here.....looking into it now!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 15, 2006)

back up now....hard to say what went wrong there....if I had a decent answer id give it to you.

for now im going with "a glitch in the matrix"


----------

